

The 'it can't happen here' syndrome - kroelis
http://www.wnd.com/2013/04/the-it-cant-happen-here-syndrome/

======
haimez
Couldn't read the content of the post because I found the site to be too
obnoxious to tolerate. Isn't there a better source for whatever information it
was you were trying to share?

